# birds in my water



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

well not mine but in my boys water bowl i always see birds drinking out of it and when i go out there, there is poop in the water. i dont mind changing the water but sometimes im not home and im not leaving my dog without water. so my question is how do you keep birds out of your dogs water bowl?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> well not mine but in my boys water bowl i always see birds drinking out of it and when i go out there, there is poop in the water. i dont mind changing the water but sometimes im not home and im not leaving my dog without water. so my question is how do you keep birds out of your dogs water bowl?


I probably won't be much help but here are some ideas.

Is the dog only outside or does it have access to come in? If the dog can come in you can try leaving the water inside.

I'm not sure if this will work but maybe putting a separate bird feeder(water?) close to the water but higher up? Maybe they will just stop there for water and you have now hydrated both the birds and dogs 

Other than that I would guess putting something in the water that birds don't like but wouldn't be bad for the dog...Not sure if that exists.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

We use grape juice, put just a little bit in the dogs water, and it should drive the birds away.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Didn't someone else on her have the same problem or was it with the dog's food...Well anyways is there a place that you could put it that the birds can't get to? Have you thought about putting a bird bath or something up so they will go to it instead?


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

You can also put the water under something, as birds like to have a vertical escape route.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Birds can carry all kind of nasty things in their poop everything from worms to coccidia. I suggest meeting the birds in the middle, give the birds a birdbath someone where in your yard. A big round plastic drain pain for planters works great. They are usually a rust color and that is what we have used in the past, cheap and easy to clean. elevate it some way like on top of a stump or something and put a big rock in the middle to keep it in place. Give the birds fresh water when you water your dog and they will stay out of his bucket if they have a big dish to play in. Big I mean like 2 feet across or bigger.

This is a cheap and easy way to get them out of his water and it just takes seconds to fill up with your hose.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

my boy is outside during most of the day and inside at night. 
all these suggestions are nice im thinking about doing the bird bath 
thank you all if anyone else has any other suggestions please let me know =)


----------

